# Ordering FLEXA furniture via Midleton shop - now closed



## bobjim (25 May 2008)

Hi,
   I'm just wondering if anyone else has had a problem with ordering FLEXA children's furniture via a shop in Midleton? We ordered a bed several weeks ago and paid a €250 deposit, were told it would be 10 weeks or so for delivery. However a couple of weeks ago we got a letter from FLEXA UK saying that the shop (not a direct FLEXA outlet I believe) had gone out of business but that they would honour existing orders. Today we went to a warehouse in Midleton to collect our bed but were told that there was a problem: it seems that the shopowner was told by FLEXA to cease taking orders 2 weeks before we paid our deposit and that our deposit had not been passed on to FLEXA. 

The guy we spoke to was going to contact his head office to see what they intend to do so hopefully they'll be good about something that appears to be outside the control. I get the impression they had been unhappy with the shopowner in Midleton and wanted to sever the connection. 

However, my main grievance is that this Midleton shop took our deposit 2 weeks after being told by FLEXA that they could no longer offer their goods. Plus the deposit was apparently not passed on - although perhaps the Midleton guy could claim that was his payment and the rest would go to FLEXA! Anyway, in the absence of any more info at the moment, this seems to me to be very like fraud. 

Anyone else in the same boat? Or any helpful comments? I'm waiting to hear back from FLEXA before deciding what to do, but I think I'll try to track down this guy and see what he says. Plus maybe talk to the guards!!!

Cheers,
bobjim


----------



## jhegarty (25 May 2008)

Any chance you paid the deposit by credit card ?


----------



## bobjim (25 May 2008)

No, laser card. Another lesson learned.


----------



## Thukaman (5 Jun 2008)

Hi Bobjim
I am the distributor of Thuka furniture, a sister company of Flexa here in Ireland. Drop me an email directly with your problem. I wont make any promises but I will see if there is anything I can do. If you take a look on kidsbeds.ie you can see the similar Thuka products. Hope to hear from you.
Thukaman


----------



## Thukaman (5 Jun 2008)

Hi Bobjim
Email me directly to arainey@talk21.com
Thukaman


----------

